# shortcut to put computer into 'work off line"



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Does anyone know of a shortcut to put the computer into work off line.
I have dsl service and don't want to shut it down but right now have to open either IE or OE to select the option to work off line. Would just like to find a shorter way.
Thanks in advance
Oh, I am running WIN XP Pro SP2.
Vicks


----------

